

Peter Corbett's Management Hacks - orph
https://hackpad.com/Peter-Corbetts-Management-Hacks-3KJiKExlH74

======
scottrblock
Corbett's talks on ecosystem thinking are great too-
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keI1D31bXvQ>. It looks like a full compilation
of his videos can be found at <http://pinterest.com/corbett3000/videos-of-
peter-corbett/>.

Curious how well known he is outside of Washington DC. Any insight?

~~~
SatvikBeri
Anecdotally, I heard about him regularly when I lived in DC (2009-2011) but
never after I moved.

~~~
tg3
I had the exact same experience. I just moved back to the DC area and I've
been hearing about him again.

------
stfu
I am probably the only one around here, who was hoping Bill Gross were
actually THE Bill Gross <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Gross>

~~~
aslewofmice
Guilty

------
rparet
nice to see Ray Dalio's principles get a shoutout, although I wouldn't
necessarily describe it as a "culture guide". Seems like there could be a
section here on "system building".

